# Amh levels 48.8!!!! Good or bad for iui?



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone 
Just started my injectables today after 3 weeks of buserlin. I am on 75units per day as they think I may over respond due to high amh levels.  She showed me that they were 48.8. Now from what I have read previously this seems extremely high as someone else mentioned that theirs was considered high at 27. something. I hope this is a good thing as I just can't wait to move to the next stage. Has anyone had a similar experience? Any info would e greatly appreciated


----------



## Ladyrootoo (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi,
My amh levels were 48 too when last tested about 3 years ago when I was 27. That was just before I conceived my daughter on my first round of IUI with 14 days of 75 Menopour. I think it is a good thing but when I tried IUI again for a sibling I massively over-responded-I ended up with hundreds of follicles and IUI was conveed to ivf and 46 eggs were collected! I am going straight for ivf now as they think I'll just over repond again. But don't know why my response has changed so much-my first IUI was the most straightforward cycle ever!
I'm starting another cycle of ivf in nov and just about to get my amh levels checked again and hoping they are still ok. Also if you have polycystic ovaries (even without pcos) it can drive up your amh. 

Good luck! X


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow!! That's fantastic news so relieved. 

That is totally bizarre about how different your experience has been this time round! But 46 eggs is amazing you must have been overjoyed with that  

I don't know if I am just niave as at my first try but I have such a positive feeling it's going to work, I really hope I continue to feel like this. Keep telling myself it won't as I am worried I will be crushed! 

Good luck for ur ivf in November and I will keep my fingers crossed ur amh levels are all good! 

Thank you x


----------



## Ladyrootoo (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Lawmonkey,
How are you getting on?? Hope it is going to well and you haven't over-responded. I just had my AMH checked today and has gone up since 2 1/2 yrs ago and is now 56! I didn't even know it could go up! They are treating me as severe PCO - have protocol to start next IVF at beginning of Nov so praying it's all ok. Good luck to you xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! That is high, I thought mine was high lol! Not long now till u start then  
Everything went well glad that's 1 more step done. Had pain yesterday till late last nite on right side then down my leg really hope that doesn't mean I've ovulated too late 

I think I'm actually finding the wait easier than my dh, he is thinking bout it 24/7! I mean I am most of the time but when working it really does go out my head. 

U must be so chuffed to be getting on the go again  x


----------

